# Can anyone make any sense out of this?



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

I would try Trends house call. It is a free online virus scanner and what alot of computer shops turn too. It is not installed on your PC so anything on your pc will not effect the running of it.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## Second Look (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you logging in to an administrator account? If so, consider making a change. By using a limited account, you have the hassle of needing to log out, then back in as admin to do certain tasks, like installing software. 

The benefit is that malware has less ability to do damage in an account that's a little more "locked down".


----------



## DerrickVWS (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's my 2 cents on how a lot of these trojans/viruses/worms get installed on computers...

Sometimes, when you type in a website address in your browser's address bar, you misspell the website. You get taken to some odd website and a pop-up or 2 will come up even though you have a pop-up blocker.

These sites are the scarey sites to watch ou for. At least from my experience.

*As to how to fix your problem...* I think everyone here covered those bases. But here is my general shortlist of security:


Run a wireless/wired router between your cable/DSL modem and your computer(s)
Run updated Anti-Virus. Symantec's Internet Security Suite is currently the top rated solution by PC Magazine.
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,2023974,00.asp
Read this recent article on PCMAG.com about security
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2101619,00.asp
Considering running a commercial AntiSpyware application. However, Symantec Internet Security should suffice.
Run a pop-up blocker some some type. I think Symantec's tool comes with one. However, Google's toolbar includes one as well.
Don't ever open email attachments from people you don't know.
If you find yourself downloading illegally licenses software... be careful. Hackers like to post fake software that is nothing more than a virus install.
I'm sure there are more. But these are the top 7 I tend to live by.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

[email protected]&R said:


> I would try Trends house call. It is a free online virus scanner and what alot of computer shops turn too. It is not installed on your PC so anything on your pc will not effect the running of it.
> 
> http://housecall.trendmicro.com/



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I tried a few programs the other night with poor results. I ran this and it found a list of stuff within 30 minutes or so. Found and deleted!


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey man. I don't know much about this, but have been through it all twice. Do your hyjackthis thing again(or just use the one you have I guess). Then go to this site http://forums.tomcoyote.org/forums.html


Post it in this forum(where it says, post hyjack logs)....these guys are very busy, but will usually get right back to you. They will tell you exactly what to do, and if you can follow their directions(can get complex at times)....you will be just fine. 

Usually, in almost all situations, they ask you to download AVG anti virus(the free version). Google it, and run it.....it is much better than norton, or so they think.


----------

